# North Manitou Island Hunt



## bucko12pt

J D said:


> Buddy from work was out there and sent me these pics either one of them yours ?
> His name is Mark and he talks a lot I'm sure you must've run into him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



The first buck with yellow bag in background was killed by Dan Plamondon. There is a picture of it in last weeks Leelanau Enterprise. He killed two bucks and two does on the hunt. He owns Cherrybend Grocery if you’re familiar with TC area. 

There were 83 hunters this year, 47 deer killed, 32 bucks, 15 antlerless. 

There’s a picture of another buck in the paper appears to be a 140” class 11 point.


----------



## steelyspeed

bucko12pt said:


> The first buck with yellow bag in background was killed by Dan Plamondon. There is a picture of it in last weeks Leelanau Enterprise. He killed two bucks and two does on the hunt. He owns Cherrybend Grocery if you’re familiar with TC area.
> 
> There were 83 hunters this year, 47 deer killed, 32 bucks, 15 antlerless.
> 
> There’s a picture of another buck in the paper appears to be a 140” class 11 point.


Interesting, we didn’t see any where near that many dead deer.


----------



## bucko12pt

steelyspeed said:


> Interesting, we didn’t see any where near that many dead deer.



Not sure, that was the report in the paper, assume numbers would come from park service??


----------



## Greatest hunter in world?

steelyspeed said:


> Interesting, we didn’t see any where near that many dead deer.


There's an archery season and a bit more of rifle season before all the guys from the boat get there. Could be more from that. 

Dang, Dan got another dandy last year (at least, I'm pretty sure it was Dan)! At his rate, the deer are gong to go extinct!  Mitch Rompola should go on that hunt and do a head-to-head challenge against Dan.


----------



## Corey K

Nice hunt! I like the longtail decoy!


----------



## steelyspeed

Greatest hunter in world? said:


> There's an archery season and a bit more of rifle season before all the guys from the boat get there. Could be more from that.
> 
> Dang, Dan got another dandy last year (at least, I'm pretty sure it was Dan)! At his rate, the deer are gong to go extinct!  Mitch Rompola should go on that hunt and do a head-to-head challenge against Dan.


Must have been from the boats, from what I hear the archery hunt has little to no success.


----------



## old graybeard

Congrats on a fine buck


----------



## Hunting18

Are only a limited amount of people chosen for this or does everyone that applies get accepted?


----------



## Greatest hunter in world?

Hunting18 said:


> Are only a limited amount of people chosen for this or does everyone that applies get accepted?


It used to be limited back in the 80's-90's when a ton of people applied. They nearly killed off the deer population back then, which is the stated management goal of the National Park Service, so I guess it worked. The population is finally starting to rebound, but interest in the hunt is pretty minimal because people remember all the years of never harvesting anything. It's pretty much guaranteed you'll get a tag if you apply.


----------



## Hunting18

Greatest hunter in world? said:


> It used to be limited back in the 80's-90's when a ton of people applied. They nearly killed off the deer population back then, which is the stated management goal of the National Park Service, so I guess it worked. The population is finally starting to rebound, but interest in the hunt is pretty minimal because people remember all the years of never harvesting anything. It's pretty much guaranteed you'll get a tag if you apply.



Thanks for the reply. I think I'll be looking into this.


----------



## itchn2fish

Congrats on a fine buck!!! Cool stories & pics! The deer on this island are the only deer known in the world to eat meat to supplement their meager diet; alewives washed-up on-shore....


----------



## steelyspeed

Hunting18 said:


> Are only a limited amount of people chosen for this or does everyone that applies get accepted?


It’s guaranteed draw with $25 fee and ferry is $100.


----------



## steelyspeed

Hunting18 said:


> Are only a limited amount of people chosen for this or does everyone that applies get accepted?


It’s guaranteed draw with $25 fee and ferry is $100.


----------



## steelyspeed

itchn2fish said:


> Congrats on a fine buck!!! Cool stories & pics! The deer on this island are the only deer known in the world to eat meat to supplement their meager diet; alewives washed-up on-shore....


Yes they have a much more sustainable herd size now and are healthy


----------



## Hunting18

steelyspeed said:


> It’s guaranteed draw with $25 fee and ferry is $100.


Thanks Steely!


----------



## Boardman Brookies

I’ve always wanted to do this. Maybe next year. How long were you out there? Is there a certain time frame you’d have to be out? Just thinking with bow are rifle camps Im not sure I could swing a whole week, long weekend for sure.


----------



## steelyspeed

Boardman Brookies said:


> I’ve always wanted to do this. Maybe next year. How long were you out there? Is there a certain time frame you’d have to be out? Just thinking with bow are rifle camps Im not sure I could swing a whole week, long weekend for sure.


The bonus hunt put on by the national park service is always Saturday-Saturday, we were delayed a day because of weather so we got off the island on Sunday. I️ wouldn’t recommend bow hunting the island and honestly wouldn’t go unless you could swing the whole week. There is a group of guys that bring their own boats over, but they also left Sunday because of weather. I️ planned this trip like any backpack hunt I️ have done and it allowed us to get to camp on the west side of the island. You are able to bring a two-wheeled buck cart and we did but really want to limit what you bring. You can bring in a big camp but it will limit your travel distance and put you in areas with lots of other hunters.


----------



## steelyspeed

Hunting18 said:


> Thanks Steely!


No problem! I️ will be back if I️ don’t draw one of my western tags.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

steelyspeed said:


> The bonus hunt put on by the national park service is always Saturday-Saturday, we were delayed a day because of weather so we got off the island on Sunday. I️ wouldn’t recommend bow hunting the island and honestly wouldn’t go unless you could swing the whole week. There is a group of guys that bring their own boats over, but they also left Sunday because of weather. I️ planned this trip like any backpack hunt I️ have done and it allowed us to get to camp on the west side of the island. You are able to bring a two-wheeled buck cart and we did but really want to limit what you bring. You can bring in a big camp but it will limit your travel distance and put you in areas with lots of other hunters.


When I hunted there you were only allowed a one wheel cart, so two wheels is a huge advancement.


----------



## Greatest hunter in world?

steelyspeed said:


> The bonus hunt put on by the national park service is always Saturday-Saturday, we were delayed a day because of weather so we got off the island on Sunday. I️ wouldn’t recommend bow hunting the island and honestly wouldn’t go unless you could swing the whole week. There is a group of guys that bring their own boats over, but they also left Sunday because of weather. I️ planned this trip like any backpack hunt I️ have done and it allowed us to get to camp on the west side of the island. You are able to bring a two-wheeled buck cart and we did but really want to limit what you bring. You can bring in a big camp but it will limit your travel distance and put you in areas with lots of other hunters.


Where did they moor their boats? I don't see any good areas to moor on that island.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore

I really want to do this hunt as well. It'd be a stretch just based on the amount of time required, but sure would be fun. Steely, the one thing I've brought up several times but gotten no response from you about is, how are / were the ticks on the island? I've known several other people that won't hunt there because of the ticks, said they were absolutely terrible? My only other reservation would be keeping the meat cool, if weather was seasonably warm. 



Greatest hunter in world? said:


> Where did they moor their boats? I don't see any good areas to moor on that island.


Most people moor their boats on the east side, just south of the docks which is protected from the dominant SW-NW Winds.


----------



## itchn2fish

If one has ever been outdoors in The South or The Southwest USA, you will see that the tics here are comparatively not that bad at all.


----------



## steelyspeed

Outdoor2daCore said:


> I really want to do this hunt as well. It'd be a stretch just based on the amount of time required, but sure would be fun. Steely, the one thing I've brought up several times but gotten no response from you about is, how are / were the ticks on the island? I've known several other people that won't hunt there because of the ticks, said they were absolutely terrible? My only other reservation would be keeping the meat cool, if weather was seasonably warm.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people moor their boats on the east side, just south of the docks which is protected from the dominant SW-NW Winds.


I️ had two on my clothes that was it. Guys were complaining about ticks on their deer... I️ didn’t deal with that because I️ quartered mine in the field.


----------



## steelyspeed

Greatest hunter in world? said:


> Where did they moor their boats? I don't see any good areas to moor on that island.


The group that had been going for years brings pvc and pushes their boats right out of the water. Unless you could do that I️ wouldn’t recommend bringing your own boat across.


----------



## steelyspeed

Outdoor2daCore said:


> I really want to do this hunt as well. It'd be a stretch just based on the amount of time required, but sure would be fun. Steely, the one thing I've brought up several times but gotten no response from you about is, how are / were the ticks on the island? I've known several other people that won't hunt there because of the ticks, said they were absolutely terrible? My only other reservation would be keeping the meat cool, if weather was seasonably warm.
> 
> 
> 
> Most people moor their boats on the east side, just south of the docks which is protected from the dominant SW-NW Winds.


And if you quarter and put them in meat bags you should be able to find a shady place to hang for a week. Quartered meat will do fine in 50-60 degree weather if it’s in the shade


----------



## Greatest hunter in world?

steelyspeed said:


> The group that had been going for years brings pvc and pushes their boats right out of the water. Unless you could do that I️ wouldn’t recommend bringing your own boat across.


Hmm, I'm going to have to try this. I don't have time for the full week hunt, but would love to do it for a few days, so would need to use my own boat. 

What's the check in process like?


----------



## steelyspeed

Remember it’s 10miles from Leland and you will be dealing with the big lake in November. Check in at ferry dock in Leland Saturday morning of the hunt. If you shoot one you will need a tag from the NPS who may be on the island. This year they were only there Friday giving out tags and if you missed them they were in Leland on Sunday when we got in


----------



## Botiz

steelyspeed said:


> The group that had been going for years brings pvc and pushes their boats right out of the water. Unless you could do that I️ wouldn’t recommend bringing your own boat across.


Can you explain what that means? I'm having a hard time visualizing what you're talking about there.


----------



## steelyspeed

Botiz said:


> Can you explain what that means? I'm having a hard time visualizing what you're talking about there.


Take 8” pvc and put on each side of the hull V. Those guys pushed 18ft fiberglass deepv’s onto the beach. It’s pretty easy to hop on the ferry at Leland


----------



## Botiz

Thank you


----------



## bucko12pt

Having grown up on the Leelanau Peninsula and trekking to the Island many times in October and November, I'd be reluctant to take an 18' boat to the Island at that time. As was mentioned, there's no place to moor a boat and you can't stay tied up to the dock. You may spend several extra days in ugly weather waiting for it to calm down, then getting a helicopter ride to the mainland anyway and leave your boat there for the winter. 

After the ferry leaves, you're on your own.


----------



## wmmichael20

I've only been to the island once but I can see where a guy mite want to take his own or charter a boat ride over, the biggest reason is I've heard horrible stories about having to unload the boat for literally hours because some of the other hunters take an insane amount of gear with them instead of just essentials. The other being time restraints maybe only having a few days off work available to them, and I think it would also be handy to get to the opposite side of the island quickly to set of camp and to bring back your deer if lucky enough to get one to be registered at the main dock.


----------



## steelyspeed

wmmichael20 said:


> I've only been to the island once but I can see where a guy mite want to take his own or charter a boat ride over, the biggest reason is I've heard horrible stories about having to unload the boat for literally hours because some of the other hunters take an insane amount of gear with them instead of just essentials. The other being time restraints maybe only having a few days off work available to them, and I think it would also be handy to get to the opposite side of the island quickly to set of camp and to bring back your deer if lucky enough to get one to be registered at the main dock.


You are right about some guys bringing an insane amount of stuff, but it took 30-40 minutes to load and unload. All of us line up fire man style and it really isn’t that bad. Problem with boating to the west side is that you will deal with the prevailing westerlies and I️ really wouldn’t recommend it. It took us about 2.5 hours to hike to the west side.


----------



## wmmichael20

Yeah they did the same to unload when I went last year taking my kids camping, like I said it would be handy probably not the safest idea being that time of year and all. If you have a chance to go to isle Royal camping they rent you 14 foot and 16 foot deep v Lund boats with 15 horse tiller motor to get around to the various sites around the island and thats in lake Superior so I can't imagine it's that bad ....maybe have to wait a few days for good weather or depart from island early to ensure safe passage but it's definitely doable.


----------



## Tron322

Very big interest of mine, hope to do it on one of the islands one day, I am a dreamer and would love to use my canoe and have a lot more time to explore and forget about society too, at least a month.

But it's hard to get half a day off to hunt now with a one year old and tons of debt.

So I just love reading this kind of stuff. It is great.

Hopefully one year is all I can say.


----------



## Dead Bird

Trophy Specialist said:


> When I hunted there you were only allowed a one wheel cart, so two wheels is a huge advancement.


WOW... two wheels would have been sweet... we used to set camp off the lake that would put us in the middle... kinda.... my biggest memories are a lot those little beach trees hitting me in the face over and over... it was thick cover... 

It is a young mans game for sure... had a ton of fun... only hunted three years but it was a fun run for sure...

to the OP nice buck....


----------



## Botiz

Anyone have any leads on who i could charter a ride out with?


----------



## steelyspeed

Botiz said:


> Anyone have any leads on who i could charter a ride out with?


Manitou island transit, $100


----------



## ltcnav

I went 4 or 5 years running in the 80's, slim deer pickings. We always went during the muzzleloader week. One wheel cart at the time, very difficult. Lots of sea sick folk on some very rough rides on the ferry. For me, no open fires was a big drawback, some weeks were cold,wet and always windy. Could only warm up in a little tent with a small gas lantern for heat.
But, it was an adventure!


----------



## steelyspeed

ltcnav said:


> I went 4 or 5 years running in the 80's, slim deer pickings. We always went during the muzzleloader week. One wheel cart at the time, very difficult. Lots of sea sick folk on some very rough rides on the ferry. For me, no open fires was a big drawback, some weeks were cold,wet and always windy. Could only warm up in a little tent with a small gas lantern for heat.
> But, it was an adventure!


Yes, what a beautiful place. I️ tell people if they haven’t back packed or don’t like it I️ wouldn’t recommend this hunt.


----------



## Alaby

steelyspeed said:


> Yes, what a beautiful place. I️ tell people if they haven’t back packed or don’t like it I️ wouldn’t recommend this hunt.


That one wheeled cart was a pain, had to be certain dimensions to be able to fit through the hatch on the ferry.
Went once in the early ninty's, didn't get a deer, but I'll never forget the guy who had missed the boat and was trading tree rats for cigarettes!
It was an adventure for sure and a beautiful place


----------



## steelyspeed

Alaby said:


> That one wheeled cart was a pain, had to be certain dimensions to be able to fit through the hatch on the ferry.
> Went once in the early ninty's, didn't get a deer, but I'll never forget the guy who had missed the boat and was trading tree rats for cigarettes!
> It was an adventure for sure and a beautiful place


That’s hilarious! There was a guy selling smokes for $20 a pack  the extra day through a lot of guys off their schedule lol


----------

